# Stolen Antares Helmet - Manchester Area



## amschwarz123 (25 March 2016)

Car was broken in a month ago and my Antares helmet was stolen it has a large Indonesian flag at the front! If anybody sees it could you let me know! Thanks


----------



## nickstarmer (25 March 2016)

sounds daft but check fleabay(ebay) and preloved or gum tree


----------



## amschwarz123 (25 March 2016)

Will check preloved! I've been monitoring ebay and gum tree for the last month, I think they saw the nice bag thought it was something they could get good money from and then saw the Indonesian bag and dumped it! Which is even more frustrating!


----------



## fatpiggy (29 March 2016)

What part of Manchester was it stolen from?


----------



## amschwarz123 (2 May 2016)

City Center in a secure car park, they also took my dirty joules riding jacket


----------

